# Pre-2010 Moots geometry chart



## jeff97219

I'm looking for a Moots compact 50 cm frame. The LBS can get me one from last year (not at the store yet). Does anyone know where I can check out the previous year's geometry? Moots website only has the updated 2010 geometry chart. Thanks.


----------



## serottadisc

*Here you go*

https://www.renaissancebicycles.com/images/moots-2009/moots-geometry/moots-compact-geometry.gif


----------



## jeff97219

Thanks. Looks like very little difference in the numbers between the current compact and the previous years. I know the intent is to make the Vamoots CR a bit more "relaxed" compared to the new RSL, but has anyone actually ridden both the current 2010 Vamoots Compact CR and the pre-2010 Compact and give a quick report on the difference in feel?


----------

